

Single UI for Google+, Contacts and Calendar (unofficial) - aeliuadrian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cSSzSSwhMk

======
aeliuadrian
Google hasn't released or announced anything yet but the presentation seems
legit and the uploader identifies himself as Vladimir Dolgov - head of Google
Russia[1].

I'm not a big fan of the Google+ UI, but it's simple and I've always wanted
Google to better integrate (or merge) all their products into a single Web
application - à la Facebook. In the end, they might have to manage only one
design and provide one search box for all public[2], social[3] and personal
searches (à la Greplin[4]).

[1]
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_27/b40910604...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_27/b4091060426533.htm)

[2] [http://googleblog.blogspot.fr/2007/05/universal-search-
best-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.fr/2007/05/universal-search-best-answer-
is-still.html)

[3] [http://googleblog.blogspot.fr/2009/10/introducing-google-
soc...](http://googleblog.blogspot.fr/2009/10/introducing-google-social-
search-i.html)

[4] <https://www.greplin.com/>

------
Akram
Don't really like the Google+ UI... I guess its ok till its contacts and
calender... but changing the Gmail UI would be really a suicide.

